# Usb drivers for mouse and keyboard



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

My windows 8.1 computer the usb mouse and keyboard stop working. I installed a ps2 keyboard and it works fine. the Usb keyboard and mouse work fine in bios. I went into device manger and it show them under other devices and I click on them say no driver installed I tired 4 different mice still does the same thing its detected it but can't install the driver. any help would be great. one more thing also under other devices in device manager there is EP1 and EP2 that don't have drivers for them not sure what they are?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to reinstall the USB drivers instead of the keyboard/mouse drivers?


----------



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

flash drivers and and external harddrives work fine on the usb just not mouse or keyboard. But I did remove all the usb from the device manager and restarted computer it installed all the usb again but still no drivers for mouse or keyboard


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *Integrated Peripherals*. Look for* Legacy USB *or *Keyboard,* if it is disabled, using your Enter and Arrow keys, *Enable* it. _Save and Exit_.


----------



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

I enable * Legacy USB but didn't make any change still yellow ! on mouse keyboard *


----------



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

what is the ep1 and ep2 I have a gigabyte main board if that helps anything


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> still yellow ! on mouse keyboard


 Where do you see yellow? In the Device Manager? if so, right click the yellow flags and Uninstall them. Then Restart the computer.


----------



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

did that when I restart it says installing device once that is done in device manager they are yellow again


----------



## molson3030 (Jul 27, 2016)

I even removed all the usb again and restarted the computer still didn't fix it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow *and press Enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

SF this might be of use to the op https://www.sysnative.com/forums/ha...driver-reset-usb-ports-power-state-reset.html if the other options don't work.


----------



## ZesdskeyMcWise (Mar 9, 2017)

HEY moslo3030 how did you embed a video file into your post.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

He did not embed it, it may be a ad from the owners of the site they need to make some revenue in order for the site to run.


----------

